# Suns going after James Jones?



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like it. Don't know too much info on this guy.



> With ailing Allan Houston officially spared at yesterday's amnesty deadline, Knick president Isiah Thomas is on the verge of signing a live body who may actually contribute this season.
> 
> The Post has learned Thomas has two candidates, one of whom will be offered a three-year contract as early as today:
> 
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/51322.htm


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I would love it. Suns could use even more athleticism after signing some older guys in the front court. He's a leaper. He's a good shooter and good rebounder. If he goes back to Indiana he'll be buried on the bench with Ron Artest, Stephen Jackson, Danny Granger, Jonathan Bender, Fred Jones all at SG/SF. Suns have no cash to make an offer anymore, so it'd be a sign and trade. Chances are slim to none, would probably cost a pick to get him. Otherwise they'll probably match the offer. They are in luxury tax land though...

If I were Indiana, I'd rather keep him for awhile and after a few months get rid of another guy like Steven Jackson or Fred Jones, depending on how they play and James Jones plays.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

He did fairly well for the Pacers during that post-brawl stretch last December when all but six players on their team were either injured or suspended. It'd be a good fallback if the Finley thing falls through.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We don't have the money to go after him yet, but as soon as the JJ trade goes through, lets get him! Will add some young athleticism to the team. Jeez even Gerald Wallace would. What is going on with that guy?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Gerald Wallace would be great on the Suns, but he can't really shoot either. I think Charlotte wants him back, but are letting him establish his value in free agency first.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Gerald Wallace would be great on the Suns, but he can't really shoot either. I think Charlotte wants him back, but are letting him establish his value in free agency first.


He don't really need to shoot all he can do for us is run the break and dunk on people  He is pretty good at defense too so that would be pretty good for us having him and Raja Bell in at the same time.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Yeah, he'd have fun dunking all over the place with Marion and Stoudemire. 

When playoffs come and we need something done in the halfcourt offense, he would struggle. But as a good defender, I'd take him if the other options fall through.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Yeah, he'd have fun dunking all over the place with Marion and Stoudemire.
> 
> When playoffs come and we need something done in the halfcourt offense, he would struggle. But as a good defender, I'd take him if the other options fall through.


You think there would be a realistic chance of us getting him?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Depends on how badly we went after him. They're just taking their time in letting other teams assess his value so that they don't overpay. I know Charlotte wants to have him back, and they don't have any other SF's to replace him. Rush could play there, but he's definitely a SG. Wallace's restricted, and the best we could do in a trade is Barbosa or somehow our own first round pick for next year. But that wouldn't fill their hole this year. I'd say the chances are pretty low that he leaves Charlotte, since they have control over his fate.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes James Jones is certainly a talented player on the rise. Great kid, nice stroke, athletic. I know the Pacers are trying to resign him, however they also need a backup PF so may be forced to do a sign a trade instead.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Getting Jones would be great for the Suns. The Pacer fans love him, and I am sure he would be like in PHX too. Very young, talented ball player he is.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kekai said:


> You think there would be a realistic chance of us getting him?


Well we have a 6.1 Million TE (yes 6.1 it was just announced that was the final number)......... we can get him... just depends how much we want him. 

(By the way TE's can be split up meaning we don't have to sign Jones for 6.1 million per year.... we could instead sign him for something like 4 million and have a remaining 2.1 million TE leftover)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> If I were Indiana, I'd rather keep him for awhile and after a few months get rid of another guy like Steven Jackson or Fred Jones, depending on how they play and James Jones plays.


Whoa, if I'm Indiana I DO NOT trade Steven Jackson to keep James Jones. That would be a horrible move. Move Fred Jones if you have to since they have depth but Jackson is too vital to the Pacers. Jones can also play PF for them. I'd like it if we got him though.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Whoa, if I'm Indiana I DO NOT trade Steven Jackson to keep James Jones. That would be a horrible move. Move Fred Jones if you have to since they have depth but Jackson is too vital to the Pacers. Jones can also play PF for them. I'd like it if we got him though.


Well you wouldn't be trading him to keep James Jones. You'd be trading him to relieve a jogjam and gain a piece needed elsewhere. 

True, I jumped the gun there. But Jackson was vital with Artest being gone. Now Artest is back. Stephen Jackson is overrated in my opinion. He isn't a good defender and he's generally a low percentage shooter for a guy that scores. Too streaky. I'd bring him off the bench in a sixth man role as soon as Granger can start.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Well you wouldn't be trading him to keep James Jones. You'd be trading him to relieve a jogjam and gain a piece needed elsewhere.
> 
> True, I jumped the gun there. But Jackson was vital with Artest being gone. Now Artest is back. Stephen Jackson is overrated in my opinion. He isn't a good defender and he's generally a low percentage shooter for a guy that scores. Too streaky. I'd bring him off the bench in a sixth man role as soon as Granger can start.


They can just get rid of Bender though. He's always hurt and hasn't done a thing for a guy with that contract.

Jackson or Artest can play the 2 or 3. I see no sense in starting Granger over Jackson though. You get the most out of the Pacers with Artest and Jackson starting though. And, I disagree. Jackson is a good defender, and they brought him in last yr knowing Artest was there(and don't forget they played well at the beginning when he they were both there). But they needed his outside shooting, which can be streaky but it's good, and he can be clutch. Shot selection can be questioned sometimes. But without him their shooting gets worse and they're without Reggie as it is. I also happen to think Jackson is underrated though so.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Well we have a 6.1 Million TE (yes 6.1 it was just announced that was the final number)......... we can get him... just depends how much we want him.
> 
> (By the way TE's can be split up meaning we don't have to sign Jones for 6.1 million per year.... we could instead sign him for something like 4 million and have a remaining 2.1 million TE leftover)


Yessir thank you for the info. I hope our management makes a good push for him because I am liking what I am seeing with this guy.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Im so up for this. He is a very good player. In four games when he started and played over 40 minues last year, his stats were:
19.0 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.5 apg, and 1.75 spg, .521 fg%, .552 3p%, .889 ft%, 2.5 fpg in 43.3 mpg.

Thats impressive and hes young i hope we can grab him. Maybe even over Finley


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

In the press conference today, BC said that the suns were going to use their TE maube as early as tommarrow, so "Stay Tuned"...

The only player that could be was James Jones, I can only say I FREAKIN HOPE that they won't spend over 2.5 million for him!!!!!!


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

RyGuY43084 said:


> In the press conference today, BC said that the suns were going to use their TE maube as early as tommarrow, so "Stay Tuned"...
> 
> The only player that could be was James Jones, I can only say I FREAKIN HOPE that they won't spend over 2.5 million for him!!!!!!


Interesting... any posted info about this Press Conference or did you just hear this on TV or Radio?


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

pacerfan23 said:


> Interesting... any posted info about this Press Conference or did you just hear this on TV or Radio?


you can catch the whole Press Conference on Suns.com


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

deannahum said:


> you can catch the whole Press Conference on Suns.com


Got it.... thanks


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

RyGuY43084 said:


> In the press conference today, BC said that the suns were going to use their TE maube as early as tommarrow, so "Stay Tuned"...
> 
> The only player that could be was James Jones, I can only say I FREAKIN HOPE that they won't spend over 2.5 million for him!!!!!!


After watching it, I think he was saying we would receive it as early as tomorrow, not use it as early as tomorrow. I think he meant stay tuned for news that the JJ trade is finally finished. But who knows.


----------

